# Medir voltaje negativo con un medidor que solo mide en positivo??



## slipkadicto (Ago 2, 2013)

Es un poco complicado esto... pero bueno. Hice una fuente de alimentación regulable de laboratorio casera hace unos meses, con una fuente de PC, que ofrece gran gama de voltajes y versatilidad.

Para que sea una fuente autónoma totalmente le puse en el regulador (LM350) un voltímetro de montaje superficial, como este:http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mRlMdL3Ole9sp0cO5E7taFQ.jpg

En directa todo va perfecto, el regulador se ajusta con su potenciometro y marca el voltaje real que hay en sus respectivas bananas, el problema es que también tengo un regulador (LM337) para trabajar con voltajes en inversa, de -12 a 0V (para trabajar con Amp Operacionales y cosas así) y este monitor no es capaz de trabajar con voltajes inversos, por lo que pensé en conectar el + del monitor en la masa de la fuente y el - del monitor en el punto -12, con lo cual "lo engañamos" el problema es que mide correctamente, pero al revés, osea que cuando el regulador me da en las bananas -12 el medidor marca 1,2V y cuando está en -1,2 me marca 12. (osea como que trabaja en inversa)

Tenéis alguna idea o diseño electrónico para poder invertir el valor? Espero que no haya problema en entender la situación, puedo hacer un esquema si se requiere.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2013)

Mejor con un esquema


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola.

Tu voltímetro se debe alimentar con un fuente independiente (baterías, por ejemplo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 2, 2013)

Valor absoluto con amplificador operacional:
http://www.cirvirlab.com/index.php/component/content/article/77.html

También lo podés buscar como "rectificador de precisión":
http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/ypanarin/Lecture Notes/K235-1/7 Precision Rectifiers.pdf


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 3, 2013)

Disculpad pero ahora mismo no tengo ningún software de diseño en mi PC, solo el que hice a mano 

No puedo hacerlo funcionar de forma autónoma con una batería ya que este monitor comparte el negativo de alimentación con el de medición.

Ya veo lo que está mal, me está midiendo la diferencia de potencial entre -12V y 0, y yo quiero invertir eso, que me la mida desde 0 a -12, ahí es donde me he atascado...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2013)

Alimenta el voltímetro de la tensión negativa y así todo queda en positivo.
Osea, el negativo del coltímetro a -V, el positivo a GND y la entrada de tensión el GND


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 4, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Alimenta el voltímetro de la tensión negativa y así todo queda en positivo.
> Osea, el negativo del coltímetro a -V, el positivo a GND y la entrada de tensión el GND



así es como está, fíjate en el esquema, la salida en la que aparece el + va a GND, pero me mide la diferencia de potencial en inversa(la diferencia entre GND y -12V; y yo lo que quiero es la diferencia entre -12V y GND).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, quizaz con auxilio una chave tipo H-H conectamos en los terminales central de la chave el instrumento (voltimetro) y  los terminales extremos conectamos los cruzados y despues a la salida del fuente, asi revertemos la polaridad aplicada a el instrumento.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

slipkadicto dijo:


> así es como está, fíjate en el esquema, la salida en la que aparece el + va a GND, pero me mide la diferencia de potencial en inversa(la diferencia entre GND y -12V; y yo lo que quiero es la diferencia entre -12V y GND).



Lo mismo da que da lo mismo. Pon un menos delante y listo, enciendes a mano un segmento - del display y ya está.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 5, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, quizaz con auxilio una chave tipo H-H conectamos en los terminales central de la chave el instrumento (voltimetro) y  los terminales extremos conectamos los cruzados y despues a la salida del fuente, asi revertemos la polaridad aplicada a el instrumento.
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Como hago esto? nunca he oido hablar de esa chave tipo H-H, y google me sustituye chave H-H por chavez HH 





Scooter dijo:


> Lo mismo da que da lo mismo. Pon un menos delante y listo, enciendes a mano un segmento - del display y ya está.



Perdona no entiendo muy bien eso... si lo conecto al contrario a como está ahora no va a funcionar, ya lo he probado, y en cuanto al display, va con una placa que le controla el tema del voltaje y además tiene incorporado un regulador de tensión (este cacharro funciona con voltajes desde 3,3 a 30V) y todo esto está encapsulado, no se puede acceder a los integrados ni a nada.

Yo creo que la única solución es invertir el valor mediante un amp operacional como me han puesto mas arriba, voy a probar esto.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

Olvida todo el circuito.
Nos centramos en el GND que ahora se llama "positivo" y el -V que ahora se llama "negativo".
Conecta el medidor a "positivo" y "negativo". Ya mide correctamente solo que dice 15 en lugar de -15.
Opciones:
-Añade el "-" mentalmente
-Trata de acceder al circuito y enciendelo con una resistencia"
-Al lado del medidor poner un led con una carátula "-"
-Alguna mas supongo que habrá

Si inviertes la señal con un operacional seguirá midiendo 15 en lugar de -15


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 5, 2013)

así es como está conectado, creo que no entendiste el problema, el medidor mide la diferencia de potencial entre su polo negativo hasta su sonda de test, si lo conecto como me comentas, cuando yo giro el potenciometro del LM337 me va a medir la diferencia de potencial entre -12V hasta donde yo tenga puesto el dial.

Osea que cuando yo lo tenga puesto en -12, el medidor me está midiendo la diferencia entre el negativo y -12, con lo cual seria 0V (en realidad esto es teorico, el LM337 no llega a 0, te dirá en todo caso 1,2V) el problema no es el simbolo "-", sino que me está invirtiendo la medición, yo quiero que me diga la diferencia entre GND de la fuente y -12V. El problema está en las diferencias de potencial, no en el simbolo, piensalo, y recuerda que en este tipo de voltimetros el negativo de medicion y de alimentación del propio aparato es el mismo, ahi es donde tengo el problemón.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

No estoy diciendo eso, estoy diciendo que lo pongas todo al lado "de afuera" del regulador, conforme lo haces ahora solo medirás lo que cae en el regulador y por lo tanto verás una especie de medida complementaria; si hay -12 y salen -12 verás 0 pero si sacas -8 verás 12-8=4, mas o menos.
La pega es que no podrás medir por debajo de los 3,3V a los que funciona el medidor o así.
Si quieres medir por debajo de eso solo te queda el inversor o un optoacoiplador; no son nada lineales en tensión pero si que son bastante lineales en corriente.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 5, 2013)

seria mucha molestia si me hicieses un esquema de esa configuración que me dices? la voy a probar, todo lo que me digan será bienvenido.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

El negativo a -12, el positivo y el medidor juntos a gnd


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola slipkadicto, te dejo aca como conectar la chave H-H en el voltimetro para que logres canbiar la polaridad .
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> El negativo a -12, el positivo y el medidor juntos a gnd



Acabo de probar eso, pero no sirve, eso solo hace que me mida el voltaje y me marque 12, pero cuando muevo el dial del LM337 no reduce el voltaje (ya que no está midiendo el pin output del LM)



daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola slipkadicto, te dejo aca como conectar la chave H-H en el voltimetro para que logres canbiar la polaridad .
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Gracias, pero donde pongo la sonda de medida? con este diseño solo hago cambiar la polaridad de la alimentación del medidor, cosa que solo hará que se apague ya que no acepta funcionar en inversa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2013)

Ya te lo han dicho , necesitás una fuente independiente para el voltímetro !

. . .  es la única manera


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

slipkadicto dijo:


> Acabo de probar eso, pero no sirve, eso solo hace que me mida el voltaje y me marque 12, pero cuando muevo el dial del LM337 no reduce el voltaje (ya que no está midiendo el pin output del LM)


¡Evidentemente! TODO A LA SALIDA, NO TODO A LA ENTRADA. ¿Como mides en un polímetro "normal"? ¿En el enchufe de 230V o en la salida ajustable?Pues lo mismo.
El positivo y la entrada de medida en GND, el negativo del medidor a la salida de "-V"


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> ¡Evidentemente! TODO A LA SALIDA, NO TODO A LA ENTRADA. ¿Como mides en un polímetro "normal"? ¿En el enchufe de 230V o en la salida ajustable?Pues lo mismo.
> El positivo y la entrada de medida en GND, el negativo del medidor a la salida de "-V"



Es como dice *Scooter*, la otra variante a medir sería entre -12V (tu nuevo negativo) y Vout (tu nuevo positivo), ahí medís (podriamos decir... ) el complementario de la medición que mencionó *Scooter*.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 6, 2013)

más facil que todo esto, existe algún circuito que haga lo contrario a este? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 21413

Invertir el voltaje, si pudiera conseguir eso mi problema se solucionaría en un plis


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 6, 2013)

¿Por qué no subís vos un esquema de lo que realmente querés hacer?

Es decir, tu circuito y lo que necesitas medir en el mismo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2013)

Ese circuito no te sirve; no es lineal, tendrá ruido de la oscilación etc.. usa un operacional.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 7, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no subís vos un esquema de lo que realmente querés hacer?
> 
> Es decir, tu circuito y lo que necesitas medir en el mismo.



Porque no soy un gran experto en diseño, para eso escribo,  porque necesito ayuda.





Scooter dijo:


> Ese circuito no te sirve; no es lineal, tendrá ruido de la oscilación etc.. usa un operacional.



He estado mirando lo del operacional,  y he encontrado esto: 

http://enlaceelectronico.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/convertidores-de-voltaje/

Creo que es lo mismo, no? la pega es que todo lo que estoy encontrando sirve para convertir de positivo a negativo, y no al revés.

Al final voy a tener que conformarme con la medida del complementario...



Creo que ya sé que hacer, una configuración con un amplificador operacional inversor, voy a probarlo en el protoboard y luego posteo si me funcionó, pero luego, que tengo que irme a currar


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2013)

Tan sólo necesitas un amplificador inversor de ganancia uno con dos míseras resistencias iguales.
Estás confundiendo señal con potencia. Los convertidores dc-dc se usan para alimentar algo, tú no tienes que alimentar nada, ya tienes de hecho una colección de tensiones para alimentar lo que sea, tan sólo tienes que tratar una señal para medirla.


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 8, 2013)

Nuevo problema, he hecho en el proto un circuito con un amplificador operacional inversor y 2 resistencias de 270ohm, el AO es un 741, invierte bien la polaridad pero cuando va por 6 o así empieza a bajar... supongo que es porque supero el limite de Ve que soporta ya que en el simulador funciona ok... he mirado algunos datasheet pero no encuentro ningun modelo. Alguien conoce un modelo para esto? 

Gracias de nuevo, adjunto una imagen del esquema que he seguido.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2013)

270Ω es un valor ridículamente pequeño, pon mejor 27kΩ o de ese orden: 10 y 10k de ese estilo.
En Vin+ se suele poner una resistencia de valor R1//R2 que al ser iguales sería de R1/2


----------



## slipkadicto (Ago 8, 2013)

Esto va divino, con resistencias de 20k que es lo que tenia mas a mano, mañana hago el PCB con los acidos y demás.

Por curiosidad, ¿Por qué no le valian las resistencias de 270k? en el simulador si funcionaba :S


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2013)

Perdona pero en el esquema pone 270Ω no 270kΩ, a ver si me aclaro.
Depende de como de bien esté hecho el modelo del simulador, raramente o mas bien nunca será un modelo exacto ya que de serlo necesitarías un superordenador para simular una chorrada. Dependiendo de como de simplificado sea el modelo el simulador va mas rápido y va peor; el simulador solo se parece a la realidad, nunca es idéntico.
Hay que considerar la impedancia interna del operacional, idealmente la impedancia de entrada es infinito y la de salida es cero, pero eso no puede ser.
Ejemplo basto: con 1Ω y 1Ω debería de ir ya que la ganancia es 1/1=1 pero entonces cuando de 12V estarán pasando 12A y es evidente que el operacional no da 12A y puede que la fuente tampoco. Al otro extremo 1GΩ y 1GΩ sería una resistencia tan grande que equivaldría a un circuito abierto, influiría mas la resistencia del cable o el viento que otra cosa. Osea que hay que poner una valor "medio", "razonable", para un operacional razonable es entre algunos K 1k mínimo y algunas decenas de K, puede que 100k como mucho. Si te vas muy a los extremos tendrás problemas de ruidos si es muy alta y de calentamiento si es muy baja. Osea que 10k~50k vale mas o menos.


----------

